# Noob question about spraying the brisket



## 357mag (Jul 13, 2010)

I have read where many people spray their brisket (or ribs or butt) with apple juice. The question is, do you spray with pure apple juice or do you mix other stuff with it?


----------



## rdknb (Jul 13, 2010)

I mix other things in mine time to time and depending what I am smoking.  Other times I just go with apple juice. As you smoke try it different ways till you get the one yo like best


----------



## caveman (Jul 13, 2010)

Spraying or mopping your brisket is a personal choice, I feel.  Your brisk is what you make of it.  Experiment & have some fun with it.  You'd be surprised at what you could come up with as far as mops or sprays are concerned.


----------



## eman (Jul 13, 2010)

Alil Jack daniels or dark rum w/ the apple juice never hurt a brisket or a cook.


----------



## crockadale (Jul 14, 2010)

What you sprey with or mop with is a personal preference, play with diffrent things and find what suites you and the people that eat your Q. My preference is apple juice and Jack Daniels and sometimes a little coca cola, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 14, 2010)

What these guys said.

I will add though that you really should do one with just S+P first.  Keep the first brisket simple.

Once you taste it out of your rig, you'll be able to figure out what you like and what you think will taste good.

Experimenting is what we're all about, but to do it right, you have to have a control group.

If I were going to do my first again, I'd do 2.  1 with just S+P and 1 with a simple rub and a simple mop.


----------

